# parkinson vice rebuild



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

hi all can any one shed some light on this make of wood workers vice i bought from a school that closed down its wood work classes, its a parkinson patent perfect vice regards carl. ps have some idea it might be british made possibly about 60 to70 years old


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Carl

Yes, it's British, and it's probably pre-WWII. Parkinson's were one of the "big names" in cast metal vices between the wars (others being Woden, Rededa, Marples and Record). During WWII they all appeasr to have stopped making vices to concentrate on war production. Because of the continuing need the MoS (Ministry of Supply) awarded the contract for a sole vice maker to a firm of cast-iron grate makers called Fred Parry in Rotherham (later called Paramore) - but using Record's casting patterns! I know that Record (C & J Hampton), Woden and Marples started up again after the war (both Woden and Marples were later to be taken over by Record), whilst Paramore continued making near copies of the Record products, but my understanding is that Rededa and Parkinson didn't recommence. 

Parkinson's were one of the first firms in the UK to produce a quick release vice (from what I've seen before WWI) and to date I've only seen two styles of vice, earlier and later models. I've stripped and refurbed both in the past. Any chance of a photo so I can identify yours? Main things to watch for are cracks in the jaws (bad news), soft spring (the use a flat coiled spring a bit like those in a clock) and missing/damaged split nut

Regards

Phil


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*parkinson vice*



Phil P said:


> Hi Carl
> 
> Yes, it's British, and it's probably pre-WWII. Parkinson's were one of the "big names" in cast metal vices between the wars (others being Woden, Rededa, Marples and Record). During WWII they all appeasr to have stopped making vices to concentrate on war production. Because of the continuing need the MoS (Ministry of Supply) awarded the contract for a sole vice maker to a firm of cast-iron grate makers called Fred Parry in Rotherham (later called Paramore) - but using Record's casting patterns! I know that Record (C & J Hampton), Woden and Marples started up again after the war (both Woden and Marples were later to be taken over by Record), whilst Paramore continued making near copies of the Record products, but my understanding is that Rededa and Parkinson didn't recommence.
> 
> ...


hi Phil no this vice is in mint condition i am just giving it a clean up and repaint no cracks or missing parts.regardscarl will try and post apic for You.


----------

